# Concern for the current state of ENWorld



## iwarrior-poet (Sep 24, 2003)

Let me begin by saying that ENWorld is one of my favorite sites. I visit it everyday and have found it enormously useful. That being said I am a wee bit concerned about ENWorld. Over the last month the site has been down numerous times. Also the coverage has significantly decreased. Whether this is due to a downtime in the industry as a whole, or Morrus' return to a day job, I don't know.
Please understand, I do not mean this as complaining criticism, I am simply concerned. I am not demanding answers, nor am I trying to rile up some antagonism. My only hope is that ENWorld continues to be an excellent source of news and entertainment for the gaming community.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 24, 2003)

Well, hello there Chicken Little.


----------



## Henry (Sep 24, 2003)

_*borrows the Hong-Stick and slaps Tom with it, gently*_

It's always great to be concerned for the welfare of something you enjoy. From my standpoint, I don't see ENWorld going anywhere for the time being. Most of the downtimes of the past couple of months have stemmed from a number of problems, from Denial of Service hacker attacks on our Host, Cyberstreet, to problems from Board software upgrades. By and large, the downtime problems have slacked off.

Server and bandwidth costs are always a concern, however, and one that applies across the board. Even that bastion of RPG cameraderie, RPG.Net, has recently expressed problems with steady funding for maintaining their server costs. If ENWorld's continued health is of concern, becoming a community supporter is one way to help belay those concerns. We've got a lot of awesome people here, who contribute in numerous ways to this community's health and existance. If it's within your means, and if you are interested in doing so, it's a great way to show that you want to keep ENWorld's community forums and news site alive as long as possible.


----------



## Mark (Sep 24, 2003)

iwarrior-poet said:
			
		

> Let me begin by saying that ENWorld is one of my favorite sites. I visit it everyday and have found it enormously useful.
> 
> ...concerned about ENWorld...
> 
> ...




Excellent!  I couldn't agree more!  You will want to follow up through here...

http://www.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=669


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 24, 2003)

I have found that EN World has peaks and slow downs during a year mostly centered around school and holidays.  While the outages have been of note this summer it is nothing that has not been going on everywhere else.  The internet is under attack, worms, viruses, hackers, all seemed to come out to play for the summer.  I think there is concern but nothing to worry about.


----------



## diaglo (Sep 24, 2003)

mark whatever it is you're selling on that link. i'm not buying it.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Sep 24, 2003)

EN World has been down quite a bit lately, true, but long-time posters will remember a number of times in the past when the recent outages would merely be a blip, comparatively speaking.


----------



## Mark (Sep 24, 2003)

diaglo said:
			
		

> mark whatever it is you're selling on that link. i'm not buying it.




We're from different mountains, you and I...


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 24, 2003)

Henry said:
			
		

> _*borrows the Hong-Stick and slaps Tom with it, gently*_




Time to buy a Tom-Stick!  Really, they're quite affordable.  Plus, I dislike being slapped with Hong's stick as much any sane human being would.

But on topic, the recent folderol is nothing compared to the Nutkinland Migration or the Server Apocalypse of 2001.


----------



## iwarrior-poet (Sep 24, 2003)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> Well, hello there Chicken Little.



????? Some vague slight perhaps? Ah, well... these are the Boards after all.  

Mark--Actually I was refering to the ENWorld principal sight, not the boards. However I will consider becoming a supporter. <Ah, hem> is it possible that being a supporter could be a tax deduction?


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Sep 24, 2003)

iwarrior-poet said:
			
		

> ????? Some vague slight perhaps? Ah, well... these are the Boards after all.




What he's referring to is the number of times in the past 3 years that a post or posts similar to yours has come long, decrying the decline and fall of EN World. My own opinion is that EN World is actually doing much better than it has in the past. Morrus's stepping back is noticeable, but he set the place up so it could run pretty well with less supervision.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 24, 2003)

iwarrior-poet said:
			
		

> ????? Some vague slight perhaps?




Just making reference to the Mother Goose tale of Chicken Little, upon whose head an acorn landed, prompting her to claim that the sky was falling.  Remember?  Not meant to be a slight, just an allusion.


----------



## iwarrior-poet (Sep 24, 2003)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> Just making reference to the Mother Goose tale of Chicken Little, upon whose head an acorn landed, prompting her to claim that the sky was falling.  Remember?  Not meant to be a slight, just an allusion.




Gotcha


----------



## KnowTheToe (Sep 24, 2003)

I often see Tom's posts being misinterpreted.  When you read Tom's writing, first look at it the most insulting way it can be interpreted as, then, read it again, but place it as off center humor instead of a insulting and you will see how clever and funny he can be.  I personally enjoy his communication style, but do see how many take it the wrong way.  (I assume it is his intention  )


----------



## JoeBlank (Sep 24, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> Excellent! I couldn't agree more! You will want to follow up through here...
> 
> http://www.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=669



Mine works great, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 24, 2003)

Yeah, about that Community Supporter deal...is Morrus still receiving the e-mails with user title info and such?  Or should that be sent to someone else since Russ has "stepped back"?  I think I might just buy what Mark is selling.

Oh, and another thing: You and what army, Toe?  _You and what army?_


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 24, 2003)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> Yeah, about that Community Supporter deal...is Morrus still receiving the e-mails with user title info and such?  Or should that be sent to someone else since Russ has "stepped back"?  I think I might just buy what Mark is selling.
> 
> Oh, and another thing: You and what army, Toe?  _You and what army?_



Under the new board custom title is an updatable field, so Morrus does not have to set it, you can go it and change it anytime the acorn hits you.


----------



## NinjaDog (Sep 24, 2003)

You best be concerned! I am taking over!!!!


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 25, 2003)

yeah, commuity supporter accounts are well worth the money. I ended up getting mine as part of the sci fi newshound gig, but now that I have it I would gladly pay for it (if I had any money not going towards my education). Searching is great, custom titles are fun, and it feels great to know that I am helping support the community, even indirectly (as a newshound).


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 25, 2003)

First of all, according to the Prophecy I would like to take this time to say *HAIL NinjaDog!*
(Heh...when he takes over this place I'll be sitting in the fabled catbird seat.)



			
				Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Under the new board custom title is an updatable field, so Morrus does not have to set it, you can go it and change it anytime the acorn hits you.




That's awesome, and it makes up my mind.  I was worried that I wouldn't be able to always be changing my user title.  But now I'll be L'il Suck one week and Feng Shui Bastard the next.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 25, 2003)

NinjaDog said:
			
		

> You best be concerned! I am taking over!!!!



That is nice, where can we send our email to.  

Beware Poster Terrier-ist!


----------



## Nifelhein (Sep 28, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> Excellent!  I couldn't agree more!  You will want to follow up through here...
> 
> http://www.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=669



 Was that supposed to work? I am not allowed to ven think of being a supporter? OR is it all part of the dog-ninja-plan!???!?!?!


----------

